# Cage big enough for 4 rats



## Leslie (Jan 25, 2007)

I have two female rats right now, but eventually want to add two more (maybe two neutered boys)? I do realize there is a quarantine period for new rats which I plan to do, but when I do introduce them to, hopefully, all live in the same cage, I need to find one big enough. I would like to add two rats so that while in quarantine noone is lonely. Right now I have a Superpet rat cage, but I'd really like to invest in a nicer one. I really like the Martins cages. Does anyone know/or use a Martins cage that is large enough? There website is www.martinscages.com 
Thanks for any responses :O)


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Nearly all of those cages have wire levels, wich ,as you probably know, may cause bumblefoot. It took about a year for it to pop up on my girls but I'd suggest covering it with something easy to clean.

That, and whatever cage you do choose to buy, have it poweder coated. Exposed metal rusts with rat urine.


----------



## Leslie (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the reply! Yeah, I definitely plan on doing both of those things.


----------



## carlylox (Jan 16, 2007)

You guys seem to have a lot of cages in America that are wire shelving. We don't really get that over in England.

We've just upgraded our cage to a Ferplast Tower which is taller than me (I'm 5 ft 1). It's great. Before that we had a Ferplast Jenny cage which holds between 5-7 rats, which was perfect. I don't know whether you get these sold over there but it looks like this:

http://www.petcentreonline.co.uk/ecommerce/Scripts/prodView~idproduct~150.htm

I'm guessing it's an English only product as all the places that sell it are based in England or .co.uk address. Bummer. That would have been a great cage for you


----------



## linz_04 (Mar 5, 2007)

I have 3 rats and I was told the Martin's Cage R 680 would be the smallest to go for with 3...... I want to get them something better so I've been looking at the R 695.... I'm sure it would be WAY big enough for 4. With shipping it's like $145 which isn't bad at all for the size.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

Wow... arn't those cages expencive, Carlylox?

I was thinking about a martin's for my ferrets, but would rather have a ferret nation because of the covered floors. The wire is a 16g! Far too thin for walking on all the time! But anyway my ferrets arn't caged, anyhow


----------



## catlike_thief (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't know if you guys have ever heard of a CavyCage, but it's a homemade guinea pig cage that's quite simple. 

http://www.guineapigcages.com/cubes.htm

That's the easiest way I have to explain it. 

Anyways, I have my 3 boys in a 2 level 2x2. I put a fleece blanket over the grids on the top level. It's pretty much 2 feet squared. The only issue I have with it is the bottom is just made of corogated plastic so they chew it really bad. But it's really easy to replace, and after elections are over, you have plenty of signs to steal for patching. And I only paid about 40$ CAN for everything, so it's definitley something to consider.


----------

